# Lắp máy lạnh trọn gói tại nhà tất cả các quận huyện địa bàn HCM



## mtrinhtrieuan (24/2/22)

*Quy trình tiếp nhận đơn đặt hàng và lắp máy lạnh trọn gói giá rẻ tại Điện lạnh Triều An*
Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh và các tỉnh thành phía nam đang bước vào thời kì đỉnh điểm của mùa nắng nóng. Đừng để sự nóng bức của thời tiết ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe, công việc, học hành của bạn và gia đình bạn. Giải pháp ngay lúc này là trang bị ngay cho không gian sống, không gian làm việc của mình một chiếc điều hòa không khí. Quý khách đang băn khoăn và lo lắng về chi phí lắp máy lạnh?

Hãy để Điện Lạnh Triều An giải quyết những lo lắng giúp quý khách. Chỉ cần nhấc máy và gọi ngay cho chúng tôi với số Hotline 24/7

*0909.090.622 – 0909.629.980*

_Tư vấn – giải đáp thắc mắc – báo giá trọn gói lắp máy lạnh cam kết không phát sinh thêm chi phí_



*Tham khảo ngay quy trình tiếp nhận đơn đặt hàng và lắp máy lạnh tại Điện lạnh Triều an.*


Quý khách chỉ cần nhấc máy lên và gọi tới số *Hotline 24/7* của chúng tôi. Bộ phận kinh doanh sẽ tiếp nhận thông tin về nhu cầu của quý khách. Tư vấn quý khách hàng lựa chọn lắp máy lạnh có công suất phù hợp với diện tích, không gian cần lắp đặt. Tư vấn cụ thể, chi tiết và chính xác về giá cả từng dòng sản phẩm để giúp quý khách hàng đưa ra sự lựa chọn tối ưu nhất cho không gian của mình.
Nhân viên kỹ thuật sẽ tiến hành khảo sát vị trí lắp máy lạnh, vị trí đặt dàn nóng, vị trí đặt dàn lạnh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sau khi nhân viên kỹ thuật  tiến hành khảo sát vị trí lắp máy lạnh. Chúng tôi sẽ báo giá lại chi tiết về các chi phí về vật tư, nhân công, ống đồng, ống nước, dây điện và các phụ kiện kèm theo. Hai bên thống nhất và tiến hành ký kết hợp đồng thi công, lắp máy lạnh. Xác định ngày giờ, địa điểm giao nhận máy lạnh, thời gian thi công và tiến hành việc lắp máy lạnh.
Sau khi hoàn thành việc máy lạnh, tiến hành nghiệm thu bàn giao công trình. Quý khách hàng thanh toán theo hình thức chuyển khoản hoặc tiền mặt tùy vào việc thỏa thuận của hai bên khi ký kết hợp đồng.






Triều an luôn có trách nhiệm trong việc bảo hành, bảo trì 1 cách nhanh chóng, kịp thời. Quý khách hàng hoàn toàn có thể an tâm và lựa chọn dịch vụ lắp máy lạnh tại Công ty chúng tôi.



*Điện lạnh Triều An cung cấp dịch vụ lắp máy lạnh trọn gói tại nhà tại tất cả các quận, huyện thành phố Hồ Chí Minh và các tỉnh lân cận.*

Lắp máy lạnh quận 1

Lăp máy lạnh quận 3

Lắp máy lạnh quận 5

Lắp máy lạnh quận 6

Lắp máy lạnh quận 11



*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH TRIỀU AN*

*Đ/C: 403/38/55 TCH 10, P.TCH, KP.9, Quận 12, HCM  *

_*Email báo giá : info@dienlanhtrieuan.com*_

*TEL:* *028.37172899 - 02836.100.330 - 0909090622*

* HOTLINE: 0909.629.980 MR CÔNG*

*Web:* *maylanhtrieuan.com*


----------

